# Bedwetting and Constipation



## anarchamom (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not sure where to post this question...

I'm looking for anyone that has done the enema regime described in the book It's No Accident. I'm interested in input from anyone who has tried it whether it was successful or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## CarolS (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow this is a old thread. But, someone may be able to answer.

I also was wondering about the enema remedy for bed wetting. 

I had read Its No Accident a long time ago. Can not find that book/article now.

Has anyone tried this remedy for bed wetting?


----------



## DryBuddy (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi, You can try drybuddy bedwetting alarm because i have used for my kid and now she is alright 

Hence you can try this


----------



## AnissaMarion (Feb 23, 2016)

My toddler is also suffering from bedwetting and constipation problem.


----------



## JudyRodriquez (Sep 2, 2016)

Same here he's almost 7 and still wearing diaper at night.


----------



## cschanz3939 (May 5, 2017)

I don't know about that book but my children's doctor said that constipation can worsen the bed wetting problem because the blockage can put pressure on the bladder. So, I guess the idea of enemas would make sense.


----------

